# Surf had it going on !!!



## Deerfeeder (Jan 17, 2008)

Surf was "Red Hot" this morning. Had my limit in a hour and a half. There were about ten fishermen in the water and I am pretty sure everyone had limits.
Pink Mirrordine was the ticket


----------



## metal man (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks what Im talking about


----------



## livinadream (Jun 25, 2014)

Nice. What part of tx W/o getting too specific?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deerfeeder (Jan 17, 2008)

livinadream said:


> Nice. What part of tx W/o getting too specific?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Galveston. Far west end.


----------



## Jt89 (Sep 25, 2013)

Jealous! Nice haul hard to beat fishing the surf 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

Swell info had it looking rough this am, good going


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

Congrats! Nice haul


----------



## jpayne (Jan 11, 2017)

teeroy said:


> Swell info had it looking rough this am, good going


YUP! I looked at the cam and was ******. Called for 3fters. That site is unreliable at times


----------



## OttoMan (Sep 8, 2011)

Nice way to take the chance on "rough" prediction.
Don't mean to hijack thread but would I be too late going on Saturday morning and just take tomorrow off or should I take off swell info predicted flat Friday?


----------



## Deerfeeder (Jan 17, 2008)

OttoMan said:


> Nice way to take the chance on "rough" prediction.
> Don't mean to hijack thread but would I be too late going on Saturday morning and just take tomorrow off or should I take off swell info predicted flat Friday?


I am blessed to be able to sit on the front porch of my beach house drinking coffee watching everyone fish. This morning I was drinking coffee and saw a guy hook up on two consecutive casts. I was off and running  I think in the morning might be good. Surf is hit and miss even with green water if it gets to smooth for a few days.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

water looks good by the flagship for you evening waders

*tides for Galveston Pleasure Pier starting with June 7, 2017. *

W 7 High 3:58 AM 2.0 6:19 AM Set 5:13 AM 93

7 Low 10:09 AM 1.4 8:17 PM Rise 6:46 PM

7 High 12:32 PM 1.7

7 Low 8:57 PM -0.1

Th 8 High 4:32 AM 2.0


----------



## jpayne (Jan 11, 2017)

OttoMan said:


> Nice way to take the chance on "rough" prediction.
> Don't mean to hijack thread but would I be too late going on Saturday morning and just take tomorrow off or should I take off swell info predicted flat Friday?


You'll be fine. I remember it stayed flat and green all week last year. Surfside on the west end was crystal clear. Jack, bluefish, and smacks. Went east and found trout green water full of trout.


----------



## Deerfeeder (Jan 17, 2008)

jpayne said:


> You'll be fine. I remember it stayed flat and green all week last year. Surfside on the west end was crystal clear. Jack, bluefish, and smacks. Went east and found trout green water full of trout.


That's the key. If the water gets to clear you have to go searching for trout green water.


----------



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

jpayne said:


> You'll be fine. I remember it stayed flat and green all week last year. Surfside on the west end was crystal clear. Jack, bluefish, and smacks. Went east and found trout green water full of trout.





Deerfeeder said:


> That's the key. If the water gets to clear you have to go searching for trout green water.


Great tips! I feel the same way, although I am a rookie at surf fishing. I do not favor clear water, and feel the fish feel the same way on our middle to upper coast.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

37th st.


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

We caught a couple limits in surfside as well ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mertz09 (Nov 15, 2009)

SS yesterday PM Caught nothing but hardheads, Smacks and sharks.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

**** y'all, I am no going to have to get up at o'dark thirty tomorrow and go fishing. So much for sleep. LOL.


----------



## rocketguy (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm heading to Sea Isle in the morning.


----------



## rocketguy (Oct 29, 2011)

What a bummer. I was at Galveston Bait and Tackle at 4:45 and it was dead calm with zero wind. Not the case out at the west end surf!! Constant breakers, even out on the third bar! I saw and talked to several folks who turned around like I did.

Was anyone able to catch any?


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

I plan on going fishing tomorrow and bringing home one of those tagged reds! Just not in the surf.....I don't do sharks lol.


----------



## mertz09 (Nov 15, 2009)

Jamie_Lee said:


> I plan on going fishing tomorrow and bringing home one of those tagged reds! Just not in the surf.....I don't do sharks lol.


Jamie, Don't worry about sharks...they are in the bay also. They don't want you.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

Well, I know I am a day or so late, but I can't stand it either. Wanted to go two days ago, but had other stuff to do. Gonna be there in the morning somewhere on the Freeport side. Either close to the jetties or by the condos. Red Escape.

Later
R3F


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

I might have to slip out for an early Saturday morning wade. Hopefully it will hold. I love those early morning surf trout.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Wanted to thank you guys for the info. My son and family spent the week in a condo, closer to SLP than Galveston, and he used the info to get in the surf and caught a lot of trout and ladyfish. He was thrilled. Thanks again.


----------



## Deerfeeder (Jan 17, 2008)

activescrape said:


> Wanted to thank you guys for the info. My son and family spent the week in a condo, closer to SLP than Galveston, and he used the info to get in the surf and caught a lot of trout and ladyfish. He was thrilled. Thanks again.


Congrats to your son. That is part of what this site is all about 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Deerfeeder (Jan 17, 2008)

Deerfeeder said:


> Congrats to your son. That is part of what this site is all about
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Meant this symbol lol  

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------

